# New Years Eve Listening



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

New Years Eve is the only day of the year that I can listen to music as loud as I want to, because we live in an apartment. 

In past years I couldn´t wait to list to some Rock or Metal REALLY loud! But since discovering Classical Music a few years ago, I just don´t enjoy Rock or Metal much any more.

I looked at my music collection to try and pick out some music for New Years Eve, and really NONE of it wakes my interest, except for Classical.

It´s kind of depressing in a way, because I really enjoyed rocking out, but I just don´t need or want to do that now.

So, I guess I´ll pick out a few bombastic Classical pieces to listen to a bit louder than normal.

Here´s my music folder, so you can see what I used to like:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

If you from Germany why don't you watch Telly, two fantastic concerts that night.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

New Year's Eve I spend comforting my dachshund who is terrified of fireworks - which are legal where I live, only twice a year. And I usually watch a favorite movie or two. But one piece of music is always in the cd player ready to go.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> If you from Germany why don't you watch Telly, two fantastic concerts that night.


I prefer to listen with my good speakers; I close my eyes, and am there 

High quality audio is much more important to me than seeing the players.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

You can put the TV signal into your main stereo system, can't you?

Otherwise I'd recommend:

Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Stravinsky: Feu d'artifice


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't stay up for New Year's Eve anymore (I prefer sleep), but one of my most memorable New Year's nights was spent listening to Mahler's 2nd symphony. I timed it so it would end at midnight. It was a great start to the year.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

^An equally great one would be timing Bach's Mass in B Minor so that the sliding, yearning, extraordinary chromatic transition after the Confiteor resolves into the eruption of the Et Exspecto at exactly the stroke of midnight


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

I have decided to listen to Rachmaninov´s 2nd Symphony tonight.

According to my listening notes, it´s the one to listen to on New Years Eve


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

New Year's Eve, all day... the same as New Years Day. Football!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Not futbol, )


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Listening to George Benson`s jazz, after finishing with Buxtehude`s cantatas.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Too bad Hellacopters don't get a spin!


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

Lol 

Since discovering Classical Music, I have often looked at my music folder, looking for something to listen to, and it goes like this:

Nope! na, not today, well maybe this? Ugh, not again! This? Not in the mood!

Edit: I can always find some Classical Music that I want to hear.


----------



## lnjng (Dec 24, 2021)

Manxfeeder said:


> I timed it so it would end at midnight. It was a great start to the year.


My local radio station (KDFC) polled listeners for their 250 favorite classical pieces. Unsurprisingly, #1 was Beethoven's 9th Symphony and they're timing to finish the playlist at midnight today.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> I prefer to listen with my good speakers; I close my eyes, and am there
> 
> High quality audio is much more important to me than seeing the players.


I do have a great Television set with good sound and I saw both concerts, I can really say , you missed out big, special the one from Berlin.


----------

